# Info on M-Spec please



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

Hi Folks

I haven't found anything in the forum about the M-spec from using the search.

My understanding is that it was a 1000 vehicle production run which dabbled with "Luxury Euro quality interiors" and it also featured the new "Ripple Control" shockers that are applied to the 350Z and maybe the Infiniti's.

Apart from that I know bugger-all about the M-spec. Can anyone supply details about it? Interior, motor variations, special build plates, ATTESA and HICAS tune level vs the V-spec II, etc etc.

PS - a quick scan shows the complete absence of any mention of the recent Australian news headlining destruction of a tuned R-34 and the 3 occupants when a teenager decided to steal dads EVL-R34. This might be a good "answer" to the young guy who posted the thread "Is a Skyline too much for me?" It was also the subject of endless pub and bbq discussions for at least a week: teenagers and high powered vehicles. Should this be another thread, or are people choosing to not discuss this event?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

That crash was one of the worst I have ever seen


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

there is a thread about it in offtopic


----------



## Zombie Elvis (Jun 21, 2004)

BlankgazeX said:


> there is a thread about it in offtopic


Thanks - I've joined in the fun over there, and hereby terminate the EVL-R34 part of this thread.

So - M-specs. Anybody clued in?


----------

